# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Montipora >  Montipora confusa

## Pedro Azevedo

Montipora Confusa

----------


## Ricardo Santos

*Cor:* Verde

*Dieta:* Fotosintético e planctívoro

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 1/2

*Dificuldade:* (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

*Iluminação:* (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3 a 5

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 4/5

----------

